# Cadeau pour nounou



## didine04 (5 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je me permet de poster ici car j'ai besoin de vos conseils. Mon fils est actuellement gardé en MAM (depuis juillet), grande première pour moi. Je souhaiterais offrir aux nounous (elles sont 3) un petit cadeau à l'occasion des fêtes de fin d'année pour les remercier de tout ce qu'elles apportent à mon fils, mais je sèche complètement. Plutôt cadeau commun ou individuel ? Et quoi?


----------



## liline17 (5 Novembre 2022)

c'est hyper difficile, on ne les connais pas, et on ne sais pas quel est votre budget.
Mes employeurs m'offrent souvent du chocolat, rarement autre chose, on pourrait penser que ça me lasse, mais pas du tout, j'adore le chocolat 
La déco, c'est risqué, les trucs qui se boivent ou se consomment, c'est plus sur


----------



## Mimipoupina (5 Novembre 2022)

Pour Noël je reçois aussi souvent des chocolats, même si parfois je ne les aime pas car je suis difficile* ça me fait toujours plaisir car c'est le geste qui me touche et toute façon je les partage avec ma famille donc ça fait toujours des heureux... 
*c'est bête car très souvent c'est des bons chocolats de qualité genre jeff de Bruges alors que moi je kiffe les kinder et les rafaello 😅


----------



## didine04 (5 Novembre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses, niveau budget environ 20e par nounou. Que Pensez vous d'un panier garnie de produit locaux (miel chocolat confiserie...)


----------



## Petuche (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, panier garni excellente idee ! Ou alors un assortiment de chocolat, style ballotin, un pour chaque assmat. Perso j'adore. En tous cas sympa de votre part ! Et vous êtes reconnaissante et ça c'est super !


----------



## Orlhad (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @didine04,

Les petites douceurs, c'est une excellente idée si vous ne connaissez pas suffisamment les gouts de ces assistantes maternelles. Par contre pour la ligne, c'est moins drôle vu que c'est généralement l'idée de tous les parents 😄  mais cela ne retire rien à l'attention.  Et puis, c'est d'abord l'intention qui compte et là vous ne pouvez pas vous tromper .


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Un panier garni pour en faire profiter leur famille lors d’un repas, très bonne idée.

Chocolats 😏 je n’en veux plus perso .. j’ai même un employeur qui est à son compte, une grande pro dans sa profession, qui fait elle-même son chocolat qui vient du Brésil, et m'avait demandé si j’en voulais ... et bien NON.

Donc le mieux pour des personnes « difficiles » comme moi 😅, un panier garni est un très bon choix ou J’ADORE et c’est vraiment pour l’AM, *une orchidée, ça dure longtemps, et ça refleurit 👍*


----------



## Pity (6 Novembre 2022)

Une bouteille de champagne 🍾
J'ai eu ce cadeau pendant plusieures années par un employeur et j'ai beaucoup apprécié car j'en profitais avec la famille...

Sinon... j'ai eu également un kit "apéro"
Bière (j'adore !!) Saucisson, produits tartinables
Beaucoup aimé !


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

Oui Pity le champagne c’est super car on pense au parent qui l’a offert et c’est très festif. J’ai eu souvent .. mais je n’ai pas osé le mettre quoi qu’il y en a à tous les prix.

Par contre, j’ai horreur des alcools forts ... ou des minis bouteilles ... 👎🏼😏 je vais être « énervante » mais tant pis ... moi ça m’a exaspérée d’avoir des alcools forts alors que je DÉTESTE.

Par contre, j’ai eu une très bonne bouteille de rouge, je ne suis pas une experte, mais cette bouteille avait été appréciée.

Je trouve super l'idée de demander 👏


----------



## incognito (6 Novembre 2022)

j'ai eu des plantes, un panier garni, des biscuits caramel beurre salé (sais pas, ils ont tous compris que j'aimais ça), un kit pour le fromage (planche, tranchoir...), des thés et tisanes, des petites douceurs du lieu de leur vacances (quelque soit les vacances), des chocolats pour toute la famille

bon, beaucoup d'alimentaire mais comme je mitonne les petits plats pour les loulous et que nous parlons souvent de cuisine, ils ont vite compris que j'étais très gourmande 

et le plus beau cadeau un "merci" dit avec le coeur


----------



## B29 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je choisirai plutôt un cadeau commun pour la MAM. Quand vous allez chercher votre enfant, regardez bien. Vous allez peut-être apercevoir qu'il manque quelque chose en cuisine ou dans les activités d'éveil.


----------



## didine04 (6 Novembre 2022)

Je vais donc opter pour un panier garnie chacune avec une orchidée même si ça risque de dépassé mon budget c'est pas grave, elles le méritent. J'ai la chance d'avoir rencontré 3 supers nounous qui ont tellement apporté à mon fils, pris le temps de le connaître et de répondre à ses besoins intense. Merci à toutes pour vos réponses


----------



## Lijana (6 Novembre 2022)

Moi, j’aimerais bien une plante. Oui 👍 

Je n’aime pas trop les assortiments des chocolats.  

Je préfère le chocolat noir. 👍 

Les paniers garni non plus. 

J’adore le champagne. 👍 

Les produits beauté, non plus.  Allergique a beaucoup de chose je dois faire attention. 

Un bon d’achat, pourquoi pas?

Je donnerais aussi pour chaqu’une pour ne pas faire de jalouses.  Ou tout simplement à celle qui a signé le contrat avec vous. 

Voyez vous? Si vous voulez vraiment faire plaisir il vous faudra commencer pour faire votre petite enquête. Voir les goûts et préférences de chaqu’une. 

Bien sûr, cela fait plaisir d’avoir un petit détail de la part des PE. 

Et aussi comme B29 ,
Peut-être un seul cadeau pour la mam. Qui profite à toutes.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

C'est une MAM mais vous avez qd même signé qu'avec l'une des 3 ? donc un cadeau plus conséquent pour celle-ci sans oublier les 2 autres puisque tel est votre choix ... faites selon votre coeur en tout cas elles sont bien chanceuses çà fait plaisir de lire cela !!!


----------



## kikine (6 Novembre 2022)

ici pas de chocolat ni de nourriture j'ai une alimentation très strict, les plantes par contre j'adore


----------



## didine04 (6 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 oui j'ai signé avec une seule des nounous, pour elle je pensais mettre un chèque en plus avec son bulletin de salaire de décembre ( elle aura aussi son petit panier) mais je sais pas si cela se fait


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour des cartes cadeaux culturelles.  C'est ce que je reçois de temps en temps. Cela ouvre beaucoup de possibilités ensuite.

Bravo pour votre reconnaissance.  Super sympa.


----------



## Emily (6 Novembre 2022)

didine04 vos assistantes maternelles ont de la chance que vous pensiez à elles.
Cela est très réconfortant et reconnaissant pour nous de voir que des parents pensent à leurs assistantes maternelles et à leur travail.

Un panier garni ou une bouteille de Champagne est une excellente idée.
Le chèque en supplément pour votre assistance maternelle sera probablement une surprise et elle appréciera certainement.

Vous êtes bienveillante et cela fait vraiment plaisir.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Ah OK si elle a déjà la différence de traitement en chèque c'est encore mieux je dirais et c'est super gentil de votre part et oui cela se fait je n'ai jamais eu mais une amie avait à Noel une belle somme (maman militaire) et vous êtes une super PE comme on en aimerait toutes et tous !!! 🤗BRAVO ...


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Novembre 2022)

J'ai toujours eu cette chance avec tous mes employeurs sauf 1 depuis 25 ans. Et toutes les attentions m'ont fait plaisir les moins comme les plus onéreuses. C'est un geste qui m'émeut toujours comme la gentillesse d'un de mes employeurs pour lequel je travaille depuis juin dernier et qui est arrivé à ma porte chercher son enfant avec une cagette remplie de tomates, courgettes et oeufs de ses poules. Toute timide et me disant "j'ai pensé que cela pourrait vous faire plaisir, ça vient de mon jardin". Et bien oui ! Cela m'a fait très plaisir ! Alors oui, un mug, des tisanes, un foulard, un soin, du chocolat, un panier garni, une bonne bouteille, des fleurs, un dessin ou une réalisation de l'enfant ... tout me va !


----------



## didine04 (6 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour toute vos réponses et pour moi il est normal de récompensé les personnes qui prennent soin de mon enfant. Vous faite un métier formidable, que je serai bien incapable de faire et toute les nounous devrait avoir plus de reconnaissance. En parcourant le forum je me rend compte que certain parents profite vraiment de leur nounou. Mes nounous sont vraiment des petites fées et voir le sourire de mon fils quand il arrive ça n'a pas de prix.


----------



## Griselda (6 Novembre 2022)

J'ai le plus souvent des cadeaux (plantes, chocolats, bijoux, vetements, champagne, billets pour toutes la famille pour aller dans un parc aquatique, jeux de société, livres, materiel pour les Loulous aussi etc...) mais oui une prime en euros c'est tout à fait faisable et très sympa car Nounou l'utilisera comme bon lui semble.

Quoi qu'il arrive ce qui me touche le plus c'est le petit mot qui accompagne le cadeau ;-)


----------



## Titine15 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir
J'ai eu beaucoup de cadeaux : plantes, chocolat, tasses, paniers garnis et enveloppes aussi au moment des soldes. Tous ces cadeaux m'ont fait super plaisir. Ah oui j'ai aussi eu un cadre photo d'une fratrie avec la photo des enfants et écrit dessus on t'aime Nounou et il faut l'avouer que celui-là ça a été droit au cœur, j'ai même eu la larme à l'œil 
Pour résumer, quelque soit le cadeau ça fait chaud au cœur ❤️


----------

